

Ask HN: How about a limit on the number of links you can post per day ? - jacquesm

5 Links per day that are of interest ok. 10 still fine. 15, pushing it. but 30 or more is clearly contrary to the guidelines. So how about some sane upper limit ?<p>And/Or charge you X karma points for each link you post ? That would cut down tremendously on the spam as well.
======
tokenadult
Already in the guidelines

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

is "Please don't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated
by your submissions."

I think reader ennui resulting in a more rapid response of ignoring
submissions (or downvoting comments) is the best control on this, rather than
any automated solution. In other words, I think current community standards of
behavior are working well enough on this issue. Automated deduction of karma
may not do much to stop spammers, but readers actively flagging spam posts
helps, because a sufficient number of flags autokills a post.

~~~
chanux
readers actively flagging spam posts helps

I agree with this. Maybe some karma encouragement for being on new page might
help (Maybe badges like stackoverflow ;)). And also, If there's a flag link on
new page itself (not discussion page for each submission) would make things
easy in my opinion.

Too much submission hurt the quality as I mentioned in an early ASK HN (which
was deleted). So I think it's ok to take some steps, at least for a short
period of time.

~~~
jacquesm
> And also, If there's a flag link on new page itself (not discussion page for
> each submission) would make things easy in my opinion.

Yes, that would help a lot. Especially because HN can be quite slow which
makes flagging stuff a lot more time consuming than it has to be.

------
makecheck
It seems a lot of over-posting comes from the famous "karma: 1, created: 30
seconds ago" accounts, so it may make sense to impose limits based on time as
a user. (Karma may not work as well, as I could imagine a spammer creating 100
accounts and using them all to upvote one another's submissions.)

~~~
chanux
How about a karma threshold for posting?

